# Party Decoration Plans: 'Twisted Fairy Tales'



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Please excuse all typos. Thanks haha


----------



## Lilbugwitch (Sep 12, 2009)

I love your ideas! I was thinking of doing Grim Fairy tales this year.. was thinking of getting a cage and tryign to find some creepy looking plastic dolls and bones to throw in a la hansel and gretel - not sure if this will be near our staircase as then could have large candy canes , where the red stripes look more like dripping blood going up the stairway? need to get a candy theme in there so people know it's hansel and gretel!  

If i can find a good sized pumpkin was ( uk based) was going to smash it and have some bloodied white mice trapped under it with a broken wand .. not sure if i can get anything like a glass slipper but thought a silver sprayed/glittery shoe ( charity shop buy?) dripping with blood on the garden path might be a nod to the Cinderalla story.. 

will be checking back to see if the regulars have any more ideas! good luck with yours!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, I love these ideas!!! They are going in my idea book for years to come!! Thanks!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

sounds like fun.....a skeleton with snow white's dress on, an apple with a big chunk bitten out of it in her hand. Evil dwarves grinning eerily at everyone who walks by.

http://www.familymanagement.com/literacy/grimms/grimms-toc.html

see if this helps....also maybe add a few demented Mother Goose Nursery Rhymes....old grandmother hubbard been killed by her oh so very hungry doggy.

dish massacred by the spoon


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_nursery_rhymes


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great theme and the looking glass entry sounds cool!
A few years ago, deadted did a similiar them and posted great pics. If you do a search for it, might give you some additional ideas.

MsM


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I love what you have so far!


----------



## Dark Lord Jovan (Aug 7, 2010)

If you're really interested in some twisted fairy tales there is a role-playing book out called Grimm. It is put out by Fantasy Flight Games. It has loads of creepy fairytale/nursery rhyme ideas in it.

I also did an "Alice in Twistedland" theme one year. We decorated the walk up to the Queen's throne with white roses painted red...with blood

Here's a link to the book I'm talking about if you're interested in buying it for some good visual ideas:

http://fantasyflightgames.com/edge_minisite.asp?eidm=63&enmi=Grimm%20RPG


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and you may want to visit this section of my blog - and old entry with some nice responses that give ideas as well:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/hallowsusieboo/531-scary-tale-forest.html

Fantastic ideas and links one and all!! Me thinks there are waaay to many potential party plans here!


----------



## MikeK (Sep 27, 2009)

I did this theme at my party last year and it was a huge hit. Sounds like you've got some great ideas so far. Here's some of the stuff I did:

- A "Hansel" skeleton inside a cage (constructed from PVC mouldings) with a burlap sack of breadcrumbs
http://www.ualberta.ca/~mjk4/halloween/2009/hanselcage.jpg

- A gory Humpty Dumpty with blood and guts splattering out of his eggshell
http://www.ualberta.ca/~mjk4/halloween/2009/humpty.jpg

- A twisted Pinocchio doll with "real boy" parts (plenty of liquid latex!) for my Gepetto puppetmaster/butcher costume
http://www.ualberta.ca/~mjk4/halloween/2009/pinocchio.jpg

- A "tempt fate" game inspired by a suggestion posted here last year (sadly, I can't remember by whom, or I'd give proper credit!) I put a bunch of handwritten notes on torn, tea-dyed paper into one of those oversized brandy snifters. Half of them had a "good" fate, where you'd win a small prize, and half had a "bad" fate, where you'd be "poisoned" and had to do a shot of a vile concoction of liquors as the "antidote."

- And of course, what Fairy Tale theme would be complete without a game of Werewolf?

Best of luck with your party planning. Hope it turns out as successful as mine did!


----------

